# GTK, mplayer/xMule i problemy polskich czcionek

## muchar

Emergeowałem sobie dzisiaj mplayer-a i zauważyłem pewną śmieszną rzecz. Jak emerge-uję z flagami:

```
USE=+gtk -gtk2
```

To wszystko jest w porządku. Gdy tylko jest

```
USE=-gtk +gtk2
```

lub

```
USE=+gtk +gtk2
```

To teksty wyświetlają się mniej więcej tak:

[ ] Ustawienia d

[ ] W

Czyli gdy natrafia na polski znak, urywa. Powinno być tak:

[ ] Ustawienia dźwięku

[ ] Włącz cośtam

Nie wiecie w czym może tkwić problem? Podobna sytuacja jest w xMule ( i zapewne w innych programach mających możliwość korzystania z gtk2).

----------

## cechor

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Emergeowałem sobie dzisiaj mplayer-a i zauważyłem pewną śmieszną rzecz. Jak emerge-uję z flagami:
> 
> ```
> USE=+gtk -gtk2
> ```
> ...

 

Tutaj pokazujesz mu ze ma uzyc gtk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE=-gtk +gtk2
> ```
> ...

 

A tutaj pierwszy wpis daje mu znac ze ma uzyc tylko gtk2 natomiast w drugim ma uzyc gtk i gtk2 dlatego wybiera gtk2 (przynajmniej tak wskazuje ebuild).

Wynika z tego ze masz niepoprawne wyswietlanie znaczkow w gtk2.

A jak to poprawic to niestety niewiem   :Sad:   moze cos w configu czcionek ...

----------

## czemu

Przy okazji dodam, ze mam to samo :)))))

----------

## muchar

*bump*

----------

